# working out



## Pinksweetie (Jul 23, 2006)

ok I have a question whenever I work out I get stretch marks and when I dont work out I dont get them im I doing something wrong when I work out please help!!! thanks


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't quite understand what you're saying....
But...
If you're saying that when you workout, and lose weight, stretch marks show up there's a reason for that.
Think of your skin like a plastic trashbag (nice, I know). When you gain weight, the trashbag stretches...to a point. When you overstretch the trashbag, it striates but holds.
Let go of the trashbag (lose weight) and look at the way the formerly smooth trashbag looks. It's got thinner spots where it over stretched to accomodate the weight gain, such is the same with stretch marks.
You HAVE them when you gain the weight, but you don't NOTICE them until you lose it. 
Mederma helps some, on older ones, but without lasering  them off, they're around for pretty much ever.


----------



## Pinksweetie (Jul 23, 2006)

there u go thanks thats what I was trying to say. yes that does make sense do u think there is anything I can do like work out more? do u think over the time the more I work out the less they will show I know u will always have stretch marks lol thanks.

also for stretch marks rentin a I think thats how u spell it is good for it also


----------



## Wattage (Jul 23, 2006)

I agree with what Shimmer has said. I often use the balloon analogy to describe this phenomenon to clients. Remember that balloon you blew up and left in the corner of your room for a week and now it's shrivled and lumpy? Same idea. When the fat (or air) is not there, the stretched fibres come closer together and thus become more visible.

Weight training is a good way to help reduce the appearance of stretch marks, and there is also a thread for topical treatments here:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=33952

Good luck!!


----------



## Pinksweetie (Jul 23, 2006)

aww thanks yes its true and stretch marks suck lol weight traning is a good idea I havent done it in a long time so I need to any body have any routines they do for weight traning and ideas would be great!!!


----------

